# Gravid Burmese Python Twitching



## danielb (Feb 11, 2007)

Has anybody else witnessed Burmese pythons twitching while being gravid? 

I know they twitch when wrapped around there eggs to raise the temperature but i didn't know they twitch whils't being gravid.

Thanks in advance


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

twitching its head ? mine oes that sometimes ithinktehey are just thermoregulating.


----------



## farnell182 (Jan 26, 2009)

i think they twitch whilst gravid, whilst with the eggs, and for sometime afterwards, not 100% though :whistling2:


----------



## danielb (Feb 11, 2007)

reptismail said:


> twitching its head ? mine oes that sometimes ithinktehey are just thermoregulating.


No its not the head, its the body exactly how they do when they are incubating their eggs, its just that i didnt know they do it before the eggs have been layed.


----------



## lobley (Jan 26, 2008)

i was watching the big female at flamingoland ready to lay and her whole body was twitching non stop


----------

